# Du cul sur l'iPad



## subsole (19 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour,
Ça fait 24h que SJ n'est plus là, et c'est déjà le bordel.  !!!  
Playboy en version non censurée débarque sur iPad. 
Je n'ose même pas penser au nouvel iPad 3D 

Source: http://www.cultofmac.com/hugh-hefner-tweets-uncensored-playboy-coming-to-ipad/77667


----------



## tirhum (19 Janvier 2011)

De quoi, de quoi ?!...
Suffit de prononcer certains mots et j'arrive !... :style:


----------



## jugnin (19 Janvier 2011)

Yaura des NICHONS ?


----------



## MacSedik (19 Janvier 2011)

Je pense aussi que ce n'est pas du au hasard.... Sacré SJ


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2011)

Aaaaaaah !

Enfin d'intéressant reportages sur la pèche au requin dans le pacifique accessibles sur le iPad !


----------



## subsole (19 Janvier 2011)

jugnin a dit:


> Yaura des NICHONS ?





PonkHead a dit:


> Aaaaaaah !
> 
> Enfin d'intéressant reportages sur la pèche au requin dans le pacifique accessibles sur le iPad !



OUi, oui ! ^^


----------



## subsole (20 Janvier 2011)

C'est le nouvel l'iPad qui va avec. ^^


----------



## tirhum (20 Janvier 2011)

Ouais, faut consommer !...


----------



## subsole (21 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour,
Entendu hier sur France Info:
Ça ne serait qu'un effet d'annonce de Hugh Hefner. 
En fait le site Playboy va être mis au format iPad, ce qui n'est absolument pas la même chose qu'une application spécifique validée par Apple. :rateau:
Rien de plus, qu'une tempête sous un string ..... transparent. ^^


----------



## tirhum (21 Janvier 2011)

Bon, ben...
On pourra toujours poser un cul sur l'iPad, nan ?!...


----------

